

Vim - The file explorer - simonreed
http://vimcasts.org/episodes/the-file-explorer/

======
RegEx
The "manipulating the filesystem" section was very helpful. Also, huge props
for making a text version of the screencast.

~~~
eliasmacpherson
The more of these vim related articles I find the less I feel the need for
plugins.

~~~
RegEx
The only plugins I use are ctrlp and repmo.vim (lets you repeat j and k
movements with ;). Unfortunately, repmo.vim breaks on vim 7.3, and I don't
know vimscript.

------
adriand
That was excellent. I despise NERD tree but I also had no clue how to use
netrw. Instead, my habit is to use the console to touch files I want created,
or to create or remove directories, etc. This little screencast was quite
enlightening and I'll be dropping that habit!

~~~
slurgfest
I am curious, what is wrong with NERD tree? I had some frustrations with netrw
a while ago which caused me to drop it. I don't really use NERD tree that
heavily, though.

~~~
adriand
I just found that it was an unnecessary, hard to navigate tool. I was much
quicker at finding files using Command-T, or, if I didn't know where something
was, just browsing the folder structure from the command line.

------
randomdrake
I use the Vim file explorer all the time. The only thing I miss is having a
multi-column layout when I've got a directory with a lot of files.

A couple additional tips:

1) You can quickly and easily search through the files the same way you would
search through code (regex included) with something like:

    
    
      /filename
    

2) You can easily jump into the Vim file explorer without the steps of opening
Vim and executing a command:

    
    
      ~/vim .
    

This will simply open vim with the file explorer in the current directory.

~~~
pythonandchips
you can use i to cycle through different layouts, one of which is a multi-
column layout.

------
gcr
As someone with vision impairment, this is what your site looks like to me:
(level of detail is approximate)

<http://i.imgur.com/w2iNd.png>

But when I try to enlarge the fonts, it doesn't look any better.

<http://i.imgur.com/WQYPB.png>

Can we, as a community, please stop using px units in our CSS? I can't help
but chuckle when opening a site in elinks in a terminal makes it look far
better than it does in my browser.

------
simonreed
To open a file in new tab just use 't' instead of Enter.

